# Ice fishing



## boykjo (Feb 6, 2012)

Did ya here about the guy who went ice fishing....................

He cought 400 lbs of ice................
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






He took it home, His wife cooked it and they both drowned.............
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## spec (Feb 11, 2012)

I have a ICE FISHING JOKE...well t's a true story that's funny as hell...

Here in Minnesota fishing is HUGE 

My Nabe married a woman from southern GA. Her son Nick had never been out of the county came with her...I loved nick...even tho I couldn't understand a word he said...

It was  early November. I took him to Cabella's ...Needed a new reel for my muskie rod Now keep in mind 17 year old Nick had never been out of Macon county GA. So he had never seen snow in person, or a frozen lake...Much less did he believe that I parked my fish house on a frozen over lake

Any way we're at Cabella's I'm looking over the Super duty reels and Nick wanders down the Ice fishing Isle...

All the sudden I hear Nicks voice and southern Drawl over the drone of the store...

HAWT DAYM THUY EYVEN GWAT FYISHIN POWELS FWAR MYIDGUITS HEYRE...

I go and eplain to hime tose are spinning ice rods

Nick...YER PULLIN MUY LEG...THEM SHORT RODS GOTTA BE FOR MIDGETS...TOO DAYUM SHORT FWOR A REAL PURSON TO CAST...

The hottie behind the counter is crying she's laughing so hard...I'm almost peeing my pants

Nick's getting sorta pissed...Thinking I'm messing with his mind...Cuz I am kind of a prankster

He asks a guy in the Ice fishing Isle...THESE POWELS FOR MIDGUITS OR WHUT...Poor guy didn't know what to say...and was beet red trying not to laugh at poor Nick...

Any way

We're checking out, and the hottie behind the counter says to Nick...So ya don't  do much ICE FISHING in Georgia huh?

Nick...DAYUM YANKEE'S PULLIN MUY LEG...FYISHIN POWELS FER MIDGETS...FROZEN LAKES YOU CAYUN WALK ON...DAYUM YEU MUST THINK I'M SIMPLE

Well the lakes froze over, and I took Nick ice fishing, and he was hooked...Nicks Grandmother changed the way I make my Breakfast sausage by critiquing it for me


----------



## africanmeat (Feb 22, 2012)

Love it


----------

